# Introducing my bettas!



## JustKeepSwimmin (Mar 29, 2010)

First is my daughter's boy Terence:


















Next is my copper dragon Leonidas:


















Bubbles!









Last is my red crowntail Tito who I saved from horrible wal-mart conditions yesterday:









Kiss:


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, I particularly like your copper dragon.


----------



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

I love Tito's coloring! Very bright red! I also like Leonidas  Very pretty fish


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

I love saving fish! In Australia there's a store called "Pet Stock" and they have such horrible conditions. One had blatently obvious FIN ROT and was just sitting at the bottom of the tiny tank, waiting to die... So sad how some petshops keep bettas.


----------

